# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  > [SOLVED] Issue - Thread marked solved, but solution never showed up.

## jacob@thepenpoint

Hi
I started a thread yesterday here and while I had several people look at it, evidently no one had a solution.  Meanwhile, I was continuing to search for a solution on my own and finally found one.  I went back to my original post, marked it as solved and entered a reply to my own original post detailing the solution I had found in case some one else had the same problem.

My original thread is marked solved, but my reply with the solution isn't there.  Did I manage to delete it?

Thanks

----------


## arlu1201

Maybe it didnt come thru.  There was no apparent server issue during this time.  

You can post it again.

----------


## jacob@thepenpoint

Thanks Arlu, that's what I did.  I marked it solve at the same time I was posting the solution so maybe it just got confused as to what I was attempting and just stopped with one.  Anyway, I have reposted the solution and all is well with the world.

Thanks again.

----------

